# هل تتعارض الثقة بالنفس مع معنى التواضع المسيحى



## engy_love_jesus (19 مارس 2008)

*هل تتعارض الثقة بالنفس مع التواضع بمعناه المسيحى...؟؟؟؟ وهل انكار الفرد لامكانياته وقدراته الطبيعية يساعد على مزيد من التواضع...؟؟؟؟؟

كل شخص منا له موقف من ذاته ورؤية لنفسه؛فواحد يرى ذاته اكبر من حجمها الطبيعى ؛وهذا هو كبر النفس او الكبرياء فهو _اذن_يبالغ فى تقدير امكاناته..و اخر يرى ذاته اقل من حجمها الطبيعى؛وهذا هو صغر النفس او احساس الدونية 
فهو _ اذن_يقلل من شان قدراته الشخصية...وثالث يرى نفسه بحجمها الطبيعى وهذا هو التواضع ان يعرف الشخص حقيقة ذاته فى نور الله؛ ويعرف قدراته ومواهبه؛ويحاول ان ينميها بالتدريب ؛ومن ثم ينتج وينجز ويبدع ؛ومتى فعل ذلك شعر بالرضا وتحقيق الذات..هنا تنمو لديه الثقة بالنفس التى تساعده بدورها على مزيد من نمو القدرات.....و

هناك فارق بين ان تكون الثقة بالنفس نابعة من التواضع؛او ان تكون نابعة من الكبرياء ؛فالاولى تراعى الامكانات والقدرات الحقيقية المتاحة فلا ترتئى فوق ماينبغى(رو 12 : 3 )...اما الثانية فهى مزيفة ترى للذات امكانات غير واقعية

هناك اذن ثقة بالنفس حقيقية نابعة من التواضع المسيحى وثمرة طبيعية 
له(وبالتالى هى لا تتعارض اطلاقا معه)؛وهناك ثقة بالنفس زائفه نابعة من الكبرياء وتتعارض بالتالى مع التواضع بمعناه المسيحى

اما أذا انكر الفرد امكاناته الطبيعية فى محاولة للظهور بمظهر المتواضع فغالبا مايعوض ذلك_بشكل لا شعورى _بتضخيم حجم الذات فى نظره؛مما يؤدى به الى حاله من كبرياء النفس المتخفى فى ثياب التواضع المزيف ؛اما المتواضع الحقيقى فيدرك امكاناته الطبيعية؛كما يتفهم عيوبه ونقائصه

ده رد الانبا موسى اسقف الشباب على الفرق بين الثقة بالنفس والتواضع
......pray 4 me*


----------



## فادية (19 مارس 2008)

*رد على: هل تتعارض الثقة بالنفس مع معنى التواضع المسيحى*

ميرسي  عزيزتي  اينجي عالموضوع الجميل 
تسلم  ايدك 
ربنا  يباركك​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (20 مارس 2008)

*رد على: هل تتعارض الثقة بالنفس مع معنى التواضع المسيحى*

*


			ميرسي عزيزتي اينجي عالموضوع الجميل 
تسلم ايدك 
ربنا يباركك
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

مرسية يافيتو يا حبيبتى 
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## alfanoble (3 ديسمبر 2012)

engy_love_jesus
شكرا لكى من اجمل مقيل عن التواضع الرب يباركك ويبارك فى خدمتك


----------

